# Why you should not streetrace



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

especially against a Tesla 




besides the obvious danger involved to everyone around, it will make you look silly


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> especially against a Tesla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This brought a gigantic smile to my face!


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Melinda! You gave me a hearty laugh in the midst of a tough week.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow! Thank you so much for sharing! AWD, every time!


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah,when I saw the Tesla make that turn I was like,"will the porche spin out of control?". Lol


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

I wish the " version's of Model 3 that go much faster - EM" be able to make a porsche or BMW M3. spin their tails off just like big brother......


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

This is why I refer to those cars as_ 'spinmobiles' _-- it's true!


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

With today's active handling I believe the video was a setup for views...

You have to work very hard to spin out like that in any car...

Very few people are stupid enough to turn off all the nannies unless they want to induce oversteer and spin...

Every car....


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

The fidget spinners of the ultra rich!

Dan


----------



## F91 (May 26, 2017)

Porsches since the 550's are notorious for oversteer. It's inherent in their rear engine design. As for electronic nannies, mine can be turned off with a button and often is.


----------

